

The first iOS game completely playable on your lockscreen - jameswilsterman
http://www.volleythat.com/essays/2015/3/2/pt1mwrp1hgqwz6o13ufzhctp2upa66

======
Jeremy1026
Pretty interesting concept. I could see it expanding well to the Apple Watch
in a real time, on demand, trivia game.

~~~
jameswilsterman
Thanks! We are certainly excited about the Apple Watch potential.

